# Yesterdays Pickups



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So the Fed-ex and the mail man made some sweet delivery's to the house yesterday. I have to say I love the Noventa's and the cg4's are incredible.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Jitzy, You've been a busy boy. I also saw you won a couple bids. ITC split decision, Sol cubano Artisan, What else? 
Nice haul, Smokin Joe!!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

How much are a box of those CG4 ? The place by my office sells them for $175. Is that a good price ?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> Jitzy, You've been a busy boy. I also saw you won a couple bids. ITC split decision, Sol cubano Artisan, What else?
> Nice haul, Smokin Joe!!!


I also took advantage of the OWR deal thanks for reminding me about the c-bid deals I forgot all about them:arghhhh:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Wingfan13 said:


> How much are a box of those CG4 ? The place by my office sells them for $175. Is that a good price ?


YES


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Great pick ups Joe. You have great taste:biggrin:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pickups Joe!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

:dribble:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Woohoo - right on Jitzy! Those cg:4's always look delicious. Nice score man!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice pickups...those cg:4's do look mighty tasty...


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice pick ups. How are those Noventa? I haven't tried those yet. I know those cg4 are just out-efen-standing!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Those Noventa's look really nice. i have been wanting to try one of those. Of course the cg:4's are always great!!!


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Who are the cg4s made by? They look very nice.:errrr:


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Jitzy, you had better send them CG4's to me. I am completely out of Illusione's and I don't want you to get burnt out on them. HA HA Flint


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Illusione



JLDUDE12345 said:


> Who are the cg4s made by? They look very nice.:errrr:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble::dribble: nice week


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble: I love ****! :dribble: Nice grabs. That Noventa box looks like a humi. Very nice!


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Wingfan13 said:


> How much are a box of those CG4 ? The place by my office sells them for $175. Is that a good price ?


Jitzy, you are indeed, living large!!! 
I am touching fire to an MK and looking at your ****!! :arghhhh:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pick up.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Some damn fine looking sticks there :dribble:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

leafandale said:


> Jitzy, you are indeed, living large!!!
> I am touching fire to an MK and looking at your ****!! :arghhhh:


I hear ya - I love the cg:4 and all, but I've found a new mistress. That mk was love at first taste!


----------



## Incognito-cl (Feb 13, 2007)

we havent been able to find the cg4's anywhere around here...

good pickup indeed


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Both great pick ups!! I have both of them on my todo list. My local b/m has a buy one get one free deal on the Torano's.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I know leafandale has them both at very good prices


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Fantastic pick-ups! They both look like incredible cigars.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

those loook tasty
i have to find me some illusione befor you guys scoop em all up


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> I hear ya - I love the cg:4 and all, but I've found a new mistress. That mk was love at first taste!


I think maybe Mike you need to introduce your mistress to me this weekend--HaH!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Excellent choices Joe!!!:dribble::biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice haul. awsome sticks


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great pick up enjoy


----------

